# Nervous about the Work Visa



## captainspibot (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am new here but I have been lurking in the shadows ever since I received an offer to move to Germany for work!

Things have moved forward at a blistering pace. I am a non-eu citizen for starters, and I wasn't really even looking for a job when I happened to apply for one, and luckily my employers liked me and offered me a position. 

A bit about me. I am fresh out of the college, and I happen to be a blue card candidate (I realize I need to apply for a National Visa before I can apply for a blue card) I also have about 3 years of prior free-lance work experience. However, since this work was mostly done as a hobby I hadn't officially registered myself as a freelancer. After a grueling series of interviews, my employers were happy with my skills and offered me a role in a senior position. This is the part I am worried about:

Since I don't have much of my work history officially documented, can the consulate reject me for not being experienced enough for the job (even though I am  )? I realize I will find out in a few days anyway but it would be nice to hear what you guys think!


----------

